# Figure Drawing - Nude



## rwebbart (Nov 23, 2006)

I didn't have time to finish this one, it was a ten minute pose (we have timed sessions).

This was a new model for us, she was more interesting than the normal "classic" style models we have. I enjoyed the session because it presented different challenges.


----------



## sthvtsh (Nov 23, 2006)

I like it. =) Looks more unique than bit perky breasts and abs all the time. You did a good job drawing her leg bending away, looks really awesome!


----------



## Nurd (Nov 27, 2006)

I <3 it. I love art. What did you do this with?


----------



## df3photo (Nov 28, 2006)

Great job!


----------

